# Personalized License Plates



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I wonder if any of you could help me. I thinkin' of gettin' some personalized License Plates. In New jersey you can have up to seven numbers/letters. Here are a few I have been thinkin' of. Oh, and you other New Jersians!! Dont take my ideas!:lol: The ones I checked in DMV are not taken yet.

1BADGTO

GTKLLER

SIXO

GTEATER

LSTWO

If anyone has any other good ideas, please let me know thanks!!!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I like GTEATER


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> I like GTEATER


I like that one too. I'm always afraid if I leave her in a parking lot somewhere that I'm eatin' dinner etc. someone with a GT might do some harm to my beloved goat!


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Vanity tags?*

...No thanks, I'll keep my E -Tags. I can park just about anywhere, and rarely get stopped


----------



## static (Dec 2, 2007)

^ wow. How do you get that?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/personalized-plates-3164/


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Yea, I've been thinkin' I have Law Enforcement Memorial tags on her right now!

If you click on the thumbnail, check out my GTO emblem reflecting in the dark. I know ya'll like it!!


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

La GOGTOGO

azz kikr
youlost


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/personalized-plates-3164/


Thanks Judge, I shouldnt of been lazy and searched it first. Eh, give the guys something to post about again, plus might have new ideas. There were some good ones on that post.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

static said:


> ^ wow. How do you get that?


I am a Paramedic and Emergency Management Supervisor. I have to take the little things as they don't pay me sh*t:lol:

NJ, I'd keep the Fallen LEO plate. I take it some of the money goes to the families of those that lost their lives? I think it makes more of a statement about you than anything you could spell out with seven letters.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Tacmedic said:


> I am a Paramedic and Emergency Management Supervisor. I have to take the little things as they don't pay me sh*t:lol:
> 
> NJ, I'd keep the Fallen LEO plate. I take it some of the money goes to the families of those that lost their lives? I think it makes more of a statement about you than anything you could spell out with seven letters.


Yea, your right. I can even get the law enforcement ones personalized as well. But don't know how many letters/numbers restricted too. I'll have to find out. Could get "GOAT"


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

NJgoat said:


> Yea, your right. I can even get the law enforcement ones personalized as well. But don't know how many letters/numbers restricted too. I'll have to find out. Could get "GOAT"


There you go. :cool


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I had 666 4 FUN. It did not go over well. People really got PO'ed. Good thing I did not get lynched... I bet it's available if you feel like taking a risk>>>:cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> I had 666 4 FUN. It did not go over well. People really got PO'ed. Good thing I did not get lynched... I bet it's available if you feel like taking a risk>>>:cheers


That would probally go over like a fart in church!!:lol:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Check it out. Hangs in my cubicle at work. Keeps the rif-raf away...



NJgoat said:


> That would probally go over like a fart in church!!:lol:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Check it out. Hangs in my cubicle at work. Keeps the rif-raf away...


I bet and everybody else I imagine. I think NJ DMV are screeing the personalized plate request more these days, which I was told. Cool though!!!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Yea, I've been thinkin' I have Law Enforcement Memorial tags on her right now!
> 
> If you click on the thumbnail, check out my GTO emblem reflecting in the dark. I know ya'll like it!!


Can you get them to read... "POPO"


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*A guy I work with has one....*

...that reads "MY POV" on his Corvette. He has to explain it to those not in Public Safety.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Can you get them to read... "POPO"


funny! Good One! If I had a mustang 5.0, i would get five-0


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> funny! Good One! If I had a mustang 5.0, i would get five-0


yea, 6.0 doesn't quite work the same... popo on a police memorial tag could lead to brake checking by cars rolling up from behind...


----------

